# Fish resting on bottom lately



## Gourami

I have a convict that has been resting at the bottom of the tank lately. Usually she is full of energy but now almost crawls across the substrate at the bottom. I see no signs of stress on the outside. She has been doing this for a couple of days now. She is not laying on her side or gasping for air or anything like that. Could this be related to ammonia? The tank is very clean. I need to know some good steps to take to diagnose the issue and to fix it. Should I start with water changes and ammonia treatment? Thanks alot for all of your help


----------



## steelers fan

test your parameters first and go from there...regardless of your parameters id do a water change too...no harm and can only help


----------



## cichlidaholic

What are your water parameters?

How long has this tank been set up?

Was this fish used to cycle the tank?

What size tank is it?

What is the full stock list?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine?


----------



## Gourami

It is a 55 gallon with play sand as a substrate. there are no plants in the aquarium. After testing the water the:
PH - 7.4
Nitrate - 40.0 ppm
Nitrite - 0.0 ppm
Ammonia - 0.0 ppm

I usually do a 20% water change on a weekly basis. The tank has been up and running for 9 months now.

Stock:
1 Inkfin calvus
1 Convict cichlid (sick one)
1 Frontosa (2.5 to 3")
2 pairs of Lamp. brevis


----------



## Gourami

Okay so my convict has been hanging out at the bottom of the aquarium resting on the substrate. She seems fatigued but shows no signs of external parasites or illnesses. She is usually full of energy and is definitely a loved member of the family. I need help.

Upon seeing this I have done numerous water changes and tested the water. My tank parameters are as follows:

It is a 55 gallon with play sand as a substrate. there are no plants in the aquarium. After testing the water the:
PH - 7.4
Nitrate - 40.0 ppm
Nitrite - 0.0 ppm
Ammonia - 0.0 ppm

I usually do a 20% water change on a weekly basis. The tank has been up and running for 9 months now.

Stock:
1 Inkfin calvus
1 Convict cichlid (sick one)
1 Frontosa (2.5 to 3")
2 pairs of Lamp. brevis

Please Help in any way that you can! :fish: 
`


----------



## Robin

How long has the fish been sitting on the bottom? Is it still eating?

Sitting on the bottom is an indication that something is wrong. Could be disease, could be aggression, could be that this fish is eating too much and the food is anchoring it to the bottom.

The water changes were a good move however if you tested the water AFTER the water changes then we don't really know what the parameters WERE.

If the fish is still eating then I would stop feeding it for a few days and add Epsom salt at the rate of 1 tablespoon per five gallons. Dissolve it first and add it gradually over several hours time.

If you have any reason to believe that it's aggression then you should remove the fish to a separate tank.

If the fish has had a progression of symptoms starting out with not eating and gradually over several day's time just sitting on the bottom then it's possible that it's bloat. Jungle Parasite Clear or Clout are good at treating bloat.

Robin


----------



## Robin

After I responded to your most recent post I saw that you had two posts running on the same subject. It's much easier to help you if you keep to one post per subject. That way all the information is in one place and you don't have people asking questions that you've already answered. 
I merged the two subjects.

Robin


----------



## Dewdrop

If your nitrate reading is 40.0ppm after numerous water changes, it must have been super high & that can cause problems with the fish. Some people try to keep it under 20.0ppm. I would do a 50% water change (which should bring it down to 20.0ppm) then the next day do another 50%. That should bring it down to around 10.0ppm. In a week, check it again right before the water change. Most people change 50% weekly.


----------



## bigdaddy67

I often see the lethargy you describe in fish in the early stages of a bacterial infection.

Watch them closely for swollen mouth or gill plates and white cottony growths in these areas.

--Dave


----------

